# carb linkage problem-22hp v-twin kohler



## s1gunslinger (Jul 10, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can get diagram for the throttle linkage on this carb?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Here is the Kohler web site:

http://www.kohlerengines.com/manuals/landing.htm

Check under the Manual / Maintenance tab.

You will need the model number off the engine.

Friendly hint here. If you have a digital camera, always take pictures of it before you work on a carb. 

BG


----------



## s1gunslinger (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey BG, thanks for the welcome, and the very sensible advice. I finally bought a digital camera a few months ago,haven't used it yet, but I certainly will start. I have no problem with the carb or engine itself, but for some reason the linkage gives me fits if I leave off for any length of time. Was trying to help ex-mother in law get one of her mowers going, now thanks to you kind folks she should have an operating machine today.
Again, many thanks BG, I appreciate your willingness to share your knowledge.


----------

